# Safest Route from Frederick to Hagerstown



## dcfdrescue2 (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm riding from Frederick to Hagerstown tomorrow morning, as I'm dropping my car off in the body shop and riding home. 

I'm curious as to the safer route: 40 or alternate 40.

My gut says regular 40 because of the wider shoulders, but alternate 40 has a bike route sign where it splits of from regular 40 on the golden mile. Any help or thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## burgsprinta (May 7, 2012)

Seems like to me it would be regular 40. I live in Hagerstown, and at least until you get pretty far out of town, it is a bike route as well.


----------



## dcfdrescue2 (Oct 18, 2006)

Yup, regular 40 was the way to go. It was a bit longer, but the wide, clear shoulders were more than worth the extra miles. I drove Alt. 40 the other day and there were VERY limited or no shoulders.

Regular 40 all the way.


----------

